# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  أهازيج للوطن الغالي

## معاذ ملحم

أهازيج للوطن الغالي .. (( الأردن )

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد احنا فدوى لتراب احلى اردن بالكون 

يعطيك العافيه معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيكي .. ويسلمووو على المتابعه

----------


## دموع الغصون

يوم تنادينا حنا فدوى ترابك 
نسهر طول الليل بحدودك وعتابك 
رائع جداً 
كم جميل أن نقف بكل أحاسيسنا احتراماً لهذا البلد الرائع وتراثه 
أهازيج رائعة ولا تقدر بثمن فهي قبله على جبين الزمن 
معاذ
أبدعت بهذه السلسلة المميزة من المواضيع 
راق لي التجول بين هنا وهناك 
ودي وشذى وردي لك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركـِ  دموع الغصون على المشاركة المتميزة ... لكِِ مني كل الحب و الإحترام

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

احنا فدوة ترابك..يااا اردن :Eh S(9): 

مشكور معاذ ملحم على الاهازيج
 :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلو الفيديو  :Bl (19):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يحلي أيامكم جميعاً ... نورتونا ..

----------

